# Scope Help



## Deerhead (Jan 4, 2010)

I need some advise.  I need a scope for my new CVA Apex 50 cal muzzleloader.  Most of my hunting will be here in GA so I would expect most of my shots would be less than 100 yds.  I would like a 3x9x40.  I would like to spend $200.00  or less for the scope.  I have been looking at the Nikon Prostaff, Nikon Buckmaster Bushnell 3200 and Burris Fullfield II.  I just do not know which would be the best scope.    

Any suggestion would be greatly appreciated.  

Tnx!


----------



## Flintrock (Jan 27, 2010)

what ever scope you are comfortable with with your regular rifle can be used on your m/l.
.
You can also try the Federal intensity scope listed in the sportsman's guide. it is 2.8 x 10 x 44 for only 69.00
.
It is a good scope. I would compare it to a nikon monarch


----------



## germag (Jan 27, 2010)

Flintrock said:


> what ever scope you are comfortable with with your regular rifle can be used on your m/l.
> .
> You can also try the Federal intensity scope listed in the sportsman's guide. it is 2.8 x 10 x 44 for only 69.00
> .
> It is a good scope. I would compare it to a nikon monarch



That would be a really bad comparison. That scope is nowhere even near the same quality as a Nikon Monarch.


----------



## rjcruiser (Jan 27, 2010)

germag said:


> That would be a really bad comparison. That scope is nowhere even near the same quality as a Nikon Monarch.





Personally...I'd go with the elite 3200.  I've got a 4200 and love it.  I've only seen one negative comment on the 3200.

Do a search on each of these in the firearms section...You'll get lots of opinions.

Stick with Bushnell or Nikon.  You won't go wrong with either of those.


----------



## Flintrock (Jan 29, 2010)

germag said:


> That would be a really bad comparison. That scope is nowhere even near the same quality as a Nikon Monarch.



.
Look  at the reviews for that scope.Others think highly of it too.
I stand with my comparison


----------

